# What is the best base for a kennel???



## bjorn

I am setting up a kennel for my new lab and would like to know what works best? Concrete, pea-rock, those new decking materials, etc?

Thank you for your input.

Bjorn


----------



## brianb

Concrete. Pour a slab with a slight slope for drainage and 6" bigger on all sides than the fencing. Very light broom finish.

I went a cheaper route. I used precast blocks and used oak stakes on the outside to hold everything tight. It worked pretty well. I had a good sand base so everything fit well with no bumps. I got the blocks at Menards. I think they were like 0.50 a piece.

Brian


----------



## Springer

Whatever you do don't get that new decking, it gets to hot to stand on in bare feet so I wouldn't want my dog to be out there on it.

I would say concrete would be the best, followed by patio pavers with some limestone for base to absorb the runoff. They also make a plastic kennel panel which is sold at Cabelas but that is pretty expensive and to make it work right you need concrete underneath or else it just gets filled in with dirt and leaves. I have four of these in my kennel and just put them on the ground because they trashed the grass. The other part of the kennel is pavers.


----------



## apeterson

I use concrete, but I also have a small deck for my dog to sit on so he is not sitting/laying on the concrete. Keeps him cleaner and if he does go in the kennel (not very often but some times) he does not have to lay in it, because he will never go on the deck...


----------



## always_outdoors

Concrete slab with a wood platform outside for them to lay on. Also have a dog flap so dogs can go inside of the garage and have a similar platform in there for them to lay on.


----------



## hydro870

Also, if you choose concrete, don't brush the surface like they do on sidewalks, keep it smooth like a garage floor. Your dog's pads will appreaciate it. I have the same set-up as live2hunt.


----------



## Bobm

Heres another suggestion if you'rei still in the desgn phase.

Make the kennel long and narrow and if you use a free standing dog house position it in the center at the front of the kennel near the door this will cause the dog to poop in the rear of the kennel.

Raise the back panel about 4 inches off the concrete and then it easier to hose out the poop that doesn't come up with the shovel.

If the dog house is in the front and the poop spot is in the back the dog won't dance around in it when he gets excited when you approach the kennel.

That will keep him and you cleaner.


----------



## Burly1

A lot of good info for you here. My only dissention would be with the suggestion to keep the floor smooth. It's easier to clean, true. Also easier for the dogs to slip and slide when wet or icy. I have also found that their feet seem to stay tougher when kept on the "sweep-finished" surface. Perhaps it's just my perception but I have never had a problem with the dogs tearing or splitting their pads. If you use pavers for a kennel base, would it not amount to the same thing as a swept concrete surface? Just something else to consider. Keep them cool this Summer! Losing a dog to heat stroke is a truly terrible thing. It happens in kennels as well as in the field. Burl


----------



## Scott Schuchard

I went with the bricks and a tarp overtop to give them shade and to keep the rain off, make sure you keep plenty of water in there.


----------



## farmerj

Talking with our vet, we went with Pearock.

The concrete will absorb urine and possible infection.

Pearock will clean itself in the rain.

We actually took the rubber kennel matts and lined the perimeter. It stops them from digging out. We used green treated 1X6 and build a box to hold the pearock which is 4" deep.

Using the 12 ft Kennel panels from Fleet, it is 12X12 and a home made dog house with R13 insulation, Yes it has a roof vent in it as well. with a 6 foot door panel. The top of the kennel itself has a 8X8 tarp stretched acrossed it with bungee's giving them shade during the day.

We also took a large sized garden tub and fill it in the corner with water. The lab LOVES to sit in it during the days.

Yeah, I know, the weed whacker needs to get used.


----------

